# Happy Thanksgiving



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2004)

In the US, it's a day of thanksgiving.  To all of our members in the US, we wish you a Happy Thanksgiving, and to all of our members world wide, we wish you a safe and happy holiday season.

 - The MartialTalk Staff -


----------



## The Kai (Nov 25, 2004)

You have a great day also...

Todd


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 25, 2004)

And to you.  Say - isn't it Boxing Day in the GWN? (Canada)


----------



## Lisa (Nov 25, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> And to you. Say - isn't it Boxing Day in the GWN? (Canada)


 very funny...

If it were boxing day all my shopping woes would be gone!

Have a happy and safe holiday everyone!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2004)

Check the MT Calendar for dates/holidays.  I just got done stocking it with a few doxen.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wishing all a great Holiday today........ enjoy and count your blessings!

 :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all in the US and Happy Holidays for everyone else.

I am very blessed and am thankful for it to God.  But also thankful I don't have to cook today as I am still sore.  Our dinner is going to be late, on Saturday so we all can be together.  Don't you wish though that somehow we can "transport" via beam me up scotty,  to distant relative's houses when we all can't drive or fly?  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 25, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Check the MT Calendar for dates/holidays. I just got done stocking it with a few *doxen*.


That's X as pronounced in xenon or xylophone.   Sometimex, we need to mix thingx up a bit.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2004)

You can fay that agin.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 25, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> That's X as pronounced in xenon or xylophone. Sometimex, we need to mix thingx up a bit.


:whip: :btg: 

Ryan,
ps. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------

